# Lucid Dreaming > Attaining Lucidity > Meditation >  >  Deep Meditation, Enlightenment, Lucid Dreaming, and Mind Control?

## LetMeLuce

Hello fellow dreamers!  I'm a newb to lucid dreaming and know even less about meditation, so I apologize in advance for my ignorance...and as a quick background, I'm a science-orientated, creative, open-minded skeptic if that makes sense.  Last week though after awakening from a dream at 2am, I tried MILD'ing and SSILD'ing, and must have tried too long because instead of going back to bed, I found myself in a deep, like very deep, "meditative state" (I say it like that because I don't know what meditation even is).  But basically my body lay paralyzed, and if I had to describe the level of state, it was Ultra-Aware (probably due to the SSILD'ing for so long), and I felt very relaxed yet powerful and again, just very aware.  I laid in that state and reflected for hours, coming up with revolutionary ideas and thoughts (in my mind of course), and although knew I should sleep I couldn't get enough.  Strangely, in the morning I woke up and actually felt refreshed...which these days is saying something!  But that was my least sleep in a while yet felt refreshed...and even won at ping pong at work with ease! (proving to myself my motor skills weren't dead from lack of sleep).  The next night I did that again, and then again...3 nights in a row...somehow felt refreshed (although secretly feared for my life...haha), and came up with all sorts of theories and ideas and thoughts.  One thought was saddening to me; while laying in that state, feeling enlightened, I deduced that enlightenment was leagues ahead of lucid dreaming, and that lucid dreaming is just self-gratification and hardly requires any thought compared to this state, and that I should give it up.  In the morning I thought "What?!  I hardly have been able to lucid dream...it's only been around 15 since starting in January, and have lasted only seconds to maybe a minute...I can't give up now!!!.

Anyway, back to why I'm posting.  I heard a podcast the next day (Episode #14 of the Lucid Dreaming Podcast with Andrew Holecek), and it blew my mind...they discussed Buddhists that could get into deep states of consciousness, and have Dreamless Sleep, and the truly enlightened one did not even require sleep.  They also went further to say that every dream in that state would be lucid.  MIND BLOWN!

So, although I would not want to test it too much, it's interesting that I felt refreshed after a few days of "landing in that state" (to some deep state, anyway), so can at least picture that "Dreamless Sleep" as my mind felt deep...like 3 feet beyond my head, leaving sleep, dreaming, and lucid dreaming back at the surface of my mind, to put it in perspective of "feeling".  The next part though, is if I can ever find my way back to that again, how the heck do you dream from that state?  They said every dream would be lucid, but I was so ultra-aware and focused that I didn't believe I'd sleep ever again.  It was actually funny; I had to use my "enlightenment power" to even figure out how to get out of that state..."dumbing" myself down, staring at one location, ignoring all senses, etc...basically doing the opposite of how I got there.  And I did it gently, for I felt my mind was so far beyond my "head" that if I came out of it too quickly I'd sever the connection...the mind is sure weird!  But again, how could a person go from the most awake a person can be, to dreaming in an instant?  I can't wrap my head around that one...perhaps I need another fluke deep state of thought...lol.

On another note, and although shouldn't go here I'm sure, while in my "Deepest State" I tried using my "Enlightenment Power" to try sending positive energy, actually healing rays of energy, from my mind, down the highway, up and down the actual streets, to my girlfriend's dad's house..."willing" for his cancer to shrink, extend his time with us, for him to become less depressed and anti-social, and to have dinner with us (he hadn't had a dinner with us for months and months, which was very uncommon).  Before losing that train of thought, I also "willed" him to text me later that day so I know...lol.  I didn't get a text, and after work, disappointed, I asked my girlfriend: "Um, did you happen to get a text from your dad today?"  She said "Text, no...I actually went to see him.  I ended up going to the Cross Cancer Institute and his cancer is shrinking!  Oh, and he wants to go to Earls on Saturday".   MIND BLOWN!!!  We tried reasoning the timing of it, explaining it away as I must have somehow heard, or who knows...very skeptical, as I don't believe that our minds can control anything out of our minds.  But definitely was weird!  To prove it, the next night when I was back in that deepest state, I tried willing "Dinosaurs" in my girlfriend's head...thinking that's something that she's never talked about in her life and would be crazy if she woke up and told me a dream about them (she rarely remembers dreams, and when she does is only about work, nothing creative).  So in the morning I asked carefully, as not to bias her, "Hey babe...did you dream last night?".  She said "Nope!"  I sat down at the table, disappointed...I was sure with the power I felt that it would work...I could do anything!  I guess my waking-belief of mind control is a bust...haha.  BUT....THEN....she says "Come look at this egg".  Confused, thinking that I finally lost it and I'm headed to the loonie bin (who the heck asks you to look at an egg?).I walk up to her, looking strangely at her holding up an egg...and she says "Look, it's huge!  It's like a pterodactyl egg!"   WHAT!?!?!?  MIND BLOWN!!!   I asked her "Why the heck would you say that?"  She said she didn't know, and then I told her what I had done.  We both still are not believers...but I must admit...it's got us thinking!  She is not creative, never speaks of dinosaurs...what the heck?  Not to mention what happened with her dad...it's sure a weird world!

----------


## mariukkas

Wow man that is interesting experience. What you are talking about is usually referred as Law of Attraction, quantum manifestation. There's a lot of hype about that on the internet, so don't take everything for granted (You can look for this amazing book "Changing the Habit of Being Yourself" or "You are the placebo" (more about healing) both by Joe Dispenza if you want, there's also some good interviews on youtube, and he talks about all that stuff that from scientific perspective). But this deep meditative state while sleeping is interesting, haven't heard about that. maybe something that sleep yogis do. And if you like podcasts, I would definitely recommend to check some with lucid dreamer and author Robert Waggoner if you haven't yet (theres a lot). All the stories he talks about are just mindblowing.

----------


## LetMeLuce

> Wow man that is interesting experience. What you are talking about is usually referred as Law of Attraction, quantum manifestation. There's a lot of hype about that on the internet, so don't take everything for granted (You can look for this amazing book "Changing the Habit of Being Yourself" or "You are the placebo" (more about healing) both by Joe Dispenza if you want, there's also some good interviews on youtube, and he talks about all that stuff that from scientific perspective). But this deep meditative state while sleeping is interesting, haven't heard about that. maybe something that sleep yogis do. And if you like podcasts, I would definitely recommend to check some with lucid dreamer and author Robert Waggoner if you haven't yet (theres a lot). All the stories he talks about are just mindblowing.



Thanks Mariukkas...I'll have to check those out.  I haven't gotten into those states again since, so far just lucid dream.  Once I get better at lucid dreaming and one day feel more accomplished, I might venture back into this stuff as the state feels amazing, plus the other potential is quite fascinating although even after the "sort of success", I'm not a true believer yet...haha...but one day I'll try again :-)

----------


## Appamada

Read Inner Engineering by Sadhguru and check out the dream yoga sub forums here. That is the Buddhist dream thing you were talking about earlier.

----------


## LetMeLuce

> Read Inner Engineering by Sadhguru and check out the dream yoga sub forums here. That is the Buddhist dream thing you were talking about earlier.



Oh geez, I forgot I posted this.  I'm actually nervous to talk to others about this, as if the wrong person did these things it could be bad!  Thank you Appamada...I've now ordered the book, added it to my list to read...lol.  After reading Clare Johnson's book, I think she calls it the "Clear Light Sleep"...still haven't ventured back into this territory, but will one day.  In the meanwhile though every night seems like an adventure and this has definitely been the best year of my life since starting conscious works in January...what a crazy ride it's been! :-)

----------


## Appamada

> Oh geez, I forgot I posted this.  I'm actually nervous to talk to others about this, as if the wrong person did these things it could be bad!  Thank you Appamada...I've now ordered the book, added it to my list to read...lol.  After reading Clare Johnson's book, I think she calls it the "Clear Light Sleep"...still haven't ventured back into this territory, but will one day.  In the meanwhile though every night seems like an adventure and this has definitely been the best year of my life since starting conscious works in January...what a crazy ride it's been! :-)



Inner Engineering isn't specifically about dreaming, but the skills Sadhguru goes over apply to dream yoga. Clear Light Sleep is a good one and so is Dream Yoga and The Practice of Natural Light

----------

